# Fuel Trims 04 Maxima



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

I hope someone can help me. At idle both banks short term fuel trim renege from 4.7 to negative 6. But, when I drive the car I can't get it above about 2500 rpm and the short term fuel trims both max out at -25. Long term fuel trim remained at zero on both banks (maybe because the figure wouldn't make any sense due to short term maxing out?). There are no DTC codes showing. I can't find any information which addresses this. Why would the car be ok at idle but run rich at higher rpm? Thanks, Emerson


----------

